
Principles of Design: Cathedral Effect (2012) - nreece
http://www.doctordisruption.com/design/principles-of-design-45-cathedral-effect/
======
galfarragem
High ceilings is the reason why I always rent old houses.

------
FarhadG
Looking at some of the other posts, they seem to resemble much of this book:
[http://www.amazon.com/Universal-Principles-Design-William-
Li...](http://www.amazon.com/Universal-Principles-Design-William-
Lidwell/dp/1592530079)

